# My doctor is a muppet



## SilentAssassin1642 (Mar 3, 2010)

I just had a phone call from my doctors surgery

"Hi, you've requested these new test strips, and you've asked for 250 p/m...we only usually prescribe 50 a month so the doctor has asked me to ring you"

 <------------ my face

my answer: I'm type 1, 50 test strips would probably last me a week. I get through at least 200 strips a month at the moment

*headdesk*


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 3, 2010)

What came after that then?

50p/m?! You've got to be kidding? I'm like you, I probably get through that a week!


----------



## rachelha (Mar 3, 2010)

That's ridiculous


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Mar 3, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> What came after that then?
> 
> 50p/m?! You've got to be kidding? I'm like you, I probably get through that a week!



I was just like "The doctor knows I'm type 1, and he knows who I am so just go and tell him he's being a muppet"
her: but they're very expensive
me: I don't care how expensive they are, i need them so please prescribe them for me.

She then asked why I want the optium b-ketone strips when I already had ketostix on the script and I was like "I hate the peesticks, they're rubbish which is why I've asked for you to take them off"

and then she was going on about these lancets and what guage they are and that she didn't know if they were the multicoloured ones or not, and I was like "I got it off the website with the code for the multicolured lancets so er...yeah"

*facepalm"

I can't believe they tried to fob me off with 50 a month. How am I supposed to log my sugars with that? I know they don't deal with many type 1's in my surgery (I think I'm one of two people), but COME ON!


----------



## Akasha (Mar 3, 2010)

I had the same with my docs, despite requesting more, i still only got one box per time. 
i wrote a note;
Please may i have more then one box of strips as 1 box = 50 strips. as i can test up to 5 times per day, each box only lasts 10 days. Thanks in advance. 

needless to say, it worked.


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 3, 2010)

You know, I find this so strange, because I don't do my prescriptions 'per month', I just call them in when I need them, so I've never had any problems with getting strips. I have 200 a go on my repeat at the moment. But seriously, that's like when my Endo told me that I could probably manage on 2 tests a day!


----------



## Steff (Mar 3, 2010)

Would'nt it be magic if we could actually get what we wanted for once off our doctor instead of them chopping and changing things, it maddens me that we get diagnosed diabetes then we are prevented from having what we want to try and live with D.Id ring back and say look mr muppet i asked for 250 not 50 i dont think you would be to happy if you went into a restaurent and ordered fish and chips and they came out with crab and mash potato.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Mar 3, 2010)

I know right, I think I'll ring them back in a bit, a bit calmer (I was quite shocked at what she said and probably quite rude but nevermind). If all else fails, I'll speak to the doctor myself. I mean, he knows who i am for crying out loud - I'm the one with the nueropathy afterall. Jesus.

Surely they can see from the strips I have on there at the moment that I already get 200 strips a month??

dyu know, I'm going to start taking scripts in as and when I need them cuz its getting beyond a joke now.


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 3, 2010)

Love the analogy, Steff!

Sam, do you happen to have the PIP code for the coloured lancets? My DSN is due to call today, and I want to ask for them


----------



## scotty (Mar 3, 2010)

That is shoking salmon, had the same problem with them, 

I get 200 a month test 8-10 times a day, u have got to account for before driving exercise and illness to, so it could be 250 a month for me, u doctor is a pleb like mine lol


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Mar 3, 2010)

i got it from here http://www.bayerdiabetes.co.uk/sections/productsformydiabetes/meters/microlet/overview

I'm assuming thats the right one...seems to be


----------



## scotty (Mar 3, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Love the analogy, Steff!
> 
> Sam, do you happen to have the PIP code for the coloured lancets? My DSN is due to call today, and I want to ask for them



i get them were would it be on the box if it is?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Mar 3, 2010)

scotty said:


> i get them were would it be on the box if it is?



yeah i'm assuming so it'd be something like 280-0050 (thats the one I got)


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Mar 3, 2010)

*headdesk* receptionist was rude on the phone just now "You shouldn't be getting through that many a month"

I will march myself down there in a minute and give them what for


----------



## margie (Mar 3, 2010)

I think that the blood ketone strips are a lot dearer than the urine strips - and are not very common.

I was told that the urine strips show what your ketones were several hours ago, whereas the blood ketone strips give you a what it is now level - so are far more useful in telling you if you are developing a problem. I assume that you would only use these if your BMs are over 17 ?

The above may help in an argument to get them


----------



## Steff (Mar 3, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> *headdesk* receptionist was rude on the phone just now "You shouldn't be getting through that many a month"
> 
> I will march myself down there in a minute and give them what for



Yup i have getting that once from my lot they used to be lloyds they then changed to boots back in december, but the guy at the chemist said im sorry we cant prescribe you with 2 pots of 50 in the same month you should only be testing 2 times a day.Good job my son was with me or the air would of been blue.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Mar 3, 2010)

margie said:


> I think that the blood ketone strips are a lot dearer than the urine strips - and are not very common.
> 
> I was told that the urine strips show what your ketones were several hours ago, whereas the blood ketone strips give you a what it is now level - so are far more useful in telling you if you are developing a problem. I assume that you would only use these if your BMs are over 17 ?
> 
> The above may help in an argument to get them



oh i've got no problems in getting them, it was just the argument that the secretery was trying to give me. She tried the more expensive argument until i said i'd been prescribed them before.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Mar 3, 2010)

ok now i am seriously ANGRY! They've just phoned me and said the doctor wants to see me next week about it. I am seriously, SERIOUSLY angry and I'm not sure what to do about it.


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 3, 2010)

Ring back and ask for him to call you and discuss why this is an issue, as it will surely be more efficient of practice time for him to call you than for you to use up appointment time going to see him.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Mar 3, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Ring back and ask for him to call you and discuss why this is an issue, as it will surely be more efficient of practice time for him to call you than for you to use up appointment time going to see him.



I did ring them and ask that: her answer: "he wants to see you" and hung up the phone.

So I rang my DSN


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 3, 2010)

What did she say? Or are you still waiting on an answer.

I'm not sure that that PIP code isn't just the same as the boring grey ones I have now.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Mar 3, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> What did she say? Or are you still waiting on an answer.
> 
> I'm not sure that that PIP code isn't just the same as the boring grey ones I have now.



something about she's going to ring him, something about saying i need that many while my sugars are coming under control etc etc. And then she suggested bizaarely that I keep using my onetouch instead of the new meter..........

I will be going to see him on tuesday morning and I will be giving him what for, I swear.


----------



## am64 (Mar 3, 2010)

i go out to pick up son and i come back theres a new thread with already 20 replies ...i wonder what it could be....um problem with scripts again! why cant these people realise that this is IMPORTANT !!! they do it all the time! It is their job why cant they get it right ! also receptionists have no medical training so how come they are allowed so much power and are even allowed to pass an opinion in medical matter... also what about confidentially? have you given your GP permission to discuss your strip requirements with the receptionist ....ok rant over 
Steff your crab and mash totally cracked me up tho !


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Mar 3, 2010)

It's utterly disgusting. And I hope he is prepared for an argument from me. If not well then I'll change doctors yet AGAIN. I'm sorry but I am fed up to the back teeth of being treated like a second class citizen because I have diabetes. It's not a difficult thing to do really is it - realise that "oh hai, she's a T1 and needs 200 or more at a go" *headdesk* i am actually still shaking in anger at the moment. It's unbelievable.

I'd rather go private instead of relying on the good old NHS any more


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll also be submitting a formal complaint too


----------



## squidge63 (Mar 3, 2010)

I can't believe the trouble you have in getting your test strips, mind you I only get a 100 at a time but have no problems getting them.. I have a great GP and I am sure if I asked her to up my script she would..

steph love the analogy, excellent.


----------



## Steff (Mar 3, 2010)

squidge63 said:


> I can't believe the trouble you have in getting your test strips, mind you I only get a 100 at a time but have no problems getting them.. I have a great GP and I am sure if I asked her to up my script she would..
> 
> steph love the analogy, excellent.



2 people have said it now but whats an analogy lol.


----------



## am64 (Mar 3, 2010)

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/analogy

heheehxx
comparasion .....fish n chips /crab and mash !


----------



## squidge63 (Mar 3, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> 2 people have said it now but whats an analogy lol.



The likening of one thing to another even if the other is unlike the first thing, ... so likening the fish and chips to crab and mash.. does that make sense


----------



## margie (Mar 3, 2010)

I think part of the problem is down to comparing patients and expecting them to be equal. I am guessing that most if not all of the other diabetic patients on your GPs books use considerably less strips, makes you stand out.  I have come across a lot of Drs nurses who think that a couple of tests a day is sufficient - hence you not needing so many strips.

However, they need to consider the patient and whether their condition is stable.  I read somewhere that the testing level should be agreed between the patient and the health professional. As you are trying to get things under control and the DSN has agreed this level of testing with you the GP should defer to them


----------



## Steff (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you both and yes squidge im with you x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Mar 3, 2010)

margie said:


> I think part of the problem is down to comparing patients and expecting them to be equal. I am guessing that most if not all of the other diabetic patients on your GPs books use considerably less strips, makes you stand out.  I have come across a lot of Drs nurses who think that a couple of tests a day is sufficient - hence you not needing so many strips.
> 
> However, they need to consider the patient and whether their condition is stable.  I read somewhere that the testing level should be agreed between the patient and the health professional. As you are trying to get things under control and the DSN has agreed this level of testing with you the GP should defer to them



The reason I have been refused is because I am only one of two type 1 diabetics in the surgery. My surgery has this thing wherethey only prescribe 50 strips p/m to T2's (which personally is awful, you should be treated the same as us).

As soon as I walk in that door on tuesday he will know who I am. I'm there enough after all. He knows the reasons why I test a lot (nueropathy, changing insulins etc). And I hope to GOD he is prepared for the consequences of messing me around because it will NOT be pretty.


----------



## Mel (Mar 3, 2010)

We had the same problem with our GP ,my daughetr is T1 unstable and on a pump.We have had several phone calls saying "there is a perscription limit" (that was for T2 i discovered!!!)
"she will rebel when she is a teenager " and "Are all those tests necessary?",couldn't you just get her to test X4 a day.

The surgery even contacted the DSN to check we weren't abusing the system.
Luckily the very switched on DSN gave them short shift and got the consultant to fax a letter.


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 3, 2010)

What is it with Dr's receptionists?! 

I wonder if all the changes in your prescription, lancet, strips, insulin your GP wants to work out what is going on and so wants to see you to sort it out. Hopefully you can come to an understanding.


----------



## Tezzz (Mar 3, 2010)

The thing is some receptionists think they are medically qualified to handle repeat prescription requests.

I'm lucky that at my surgery the receptionist is one who does not judge. She simply adds the request to the repeat and gives the request and the script to the doctor to sign. If the doctor disagrees with the request the doctor will phone to find out more or discuss an alternative.

Can I suggest that when you see the doc ask for 200 strips and a month's worth of other supplies to be put on the repeat?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Mar 3, 2010)

my mother has just shouted at me down the phone saying i test too much, that i should only be testing 4 times a day. that when i was living at home i tested 4 times a day and never had a hypo or hyper. No, you didn't know how to look after it.

I am so upset. I have tears steaming down my face, i hate this. i thought talking to her about it would make me feel less angry. turns out she has made me even more angry.


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 3, 2010)

Erm, and I doubt that's true anyway. You NEVER had a hypo? I'm sure(!) *hugs*


----------



## FM001 (Mar 3, 2010)

brightontez said:


> The thing is some receptionists think they are medically qualified to handle repeat prescription requests.
> 
> I'm lucky that at my surgery the receptionist is one who does not judge. She simply adds the request to the repeat and gives the request and the script to the doctor to sign. If the doctor disagrees with the request the doctor will phone to find out more or discuss an alternative.
> 
> Can I suggest that when you see the doc ask for 200 strips and a month's worth of other supplies to be put on the repeat?



That's good to hear! The truth is that most times it is not the doctor or receptionist that questions repeat prescriptions, but the practise manager.  As they are working to tight budgets, it is inevitable that they query prescription requests from time to time.  Some patients do ask for repeat of medications and insulin without really needing them, these flash up on the system that patients are over -requesting items.

It is different for test strips, as some test 1-2 times daily, others 6-8, so they take this figure over a average, but surgeries should understand this is a personal matter, and testing is a individual choice, and type 1's using insulin need to test when they feel the need, due to the incresed risk of hypo's.
It is unfortunate that folk that request items when not needed and stockpile them, only to later throw away, spoils it for the majority.  I can't see a issue with getting 200 strips a month, that is what I use.


----------



## am64 (Mar 3, 2010)

BIG HUGS SAMxx


----------



## RachelT (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok, i'm reply to this thread and it kinda goes with what a said on the other. 200 strips a month shouldn't be unreasonable. Once (and i was newly diagnosed, jelous and stupid alright? I know better now) I quiried a 100 strip request for a hospital inpatient with a pharmacist. Bless him, he explained that the patient did test  8 times a day and that two packs of strips would only last her a couple of weeks, when we would expect her to be able to get more from her local chemists.
It's not just testing, it's all the calibration, and the ones you waste coz you haven't got quite enough blood out of your finger (or maybe that's just me...).

To be honest, i think muppet is a rather too flattering term for your doctor, i'm quite fond of the Muppets...especially Fozzie.

Rachel


----------



## Flower87 (Mar 6, 2010)

When i asked to up my prescription my lovely (!) doctor told me that 'most diabetics with reasonable control only test 3 - 4 days A WEEK' 

e.g - every day is the same right? SO you dont need to test every day, just test 3 days a week to see if your getting it right!!

GOOD ONE!!! 

i hate my current surgery!


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 7, 2010)

WHAT!!!! I know my doc aint great but i HOPE that if I had a problem with my prescriptions that  I could talk to him about it (and get my way)


----------



## Lauren (Mar 9, 2010)

Before I went to America in 2008 I wrote my prescription request to my doctor. I requested loads more than usual but explained that I would be in CA for 3 months and needed it or else I would run out. They said 'Ok come back in 2 days and the prescription will be ready for you'.
So 2 days later I go back and ask for it. They say, 'sorry its not here, we're not really sure why.'
??!!
So I go home and call the doctor who tells me 'oh I didn't do it'. I was thinking 'WHY?! I AM GOING TO THE STATES IN 3 DAYS' TIME!!!'
Her reason was it must be far too much even for 3 months. 'Most type 1 people only test once a day' - !!! So she refused to give me it the supply I needed and gave me three boxes of test strips and a box of needles. No insulin. I decided I would just have to buy more stuff once I was over there but three and a half weeks into the trip I was running out and it was too expensive over there so I flew back over. When I requested more I got a note from the doctor saying 'What happened to the holiday supply' underlined in red pen! So I still didn't get what I needed! I could have got really ill! Who tests only once a day?! I'm sure that doctor didn't know anything about Diabetes! I had to cut my holiday short!

The week after I moved to Aberystwyth and changed my GP surgery and my Diabetes clinic. The first thing they did was cut my lantus from  38 to 16 units against the advice of my old Diabetes specialist and my health improved dramatically. NEVER GET TREATED IN NEWPORT!!!


----------



## Steff (Mar 9, 2010)

Sam hope all went ok today?????


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 9, 2010)

Flower87 said:


> When i asked to up my prescription my lovely (!) doctor told me that 'most diabetics with reasonable control only test 3 - 4 days A WEEK'
> 
> e.g - every day is the same right? SO you dont need to test every day, just test 3 days a week to see if your getting it right!!
> 
> ...



sk who are these diabetic so you can call them and thank them to save some money at the NHS


----------



## tracey w (Mar 9, 2010)

Flower87 said:


> When i asked to up my prescription my lovely (!) doctor told me that 'most diabetics with reasonable control only test 3 - 4 days A WEEK'
> 
> e.g - every day is the same right? SO you dont need to test every day, just test 3 days a week to see if your getting it right!!
> 
> ...



ha ha ha, that is so funny! I test approximately 10 times a day and have reasonably good control most of the time............cos i test 10 times a day!

Before meals, before and after exercise, before driving at least twice a day maybe more, before changing pump set, 2 hours after changing set or new cannula, if i feel high or low etc etc.


----------

